# Weekly Competition 2018-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F U R' F R' F' R F2 R U'
*2. *F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R F2 U
*3. *R U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2
*4. *R' F2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2
*5. *U2 R' U R U' F2 U F2 R2

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' D R F2 U2 B' L' D U
*2. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' D B' R2 F2 D L' R'
*3. *L' D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 B' D' F R' D2 F' R B' U
*4. *F' L2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F U2 B L D' U' F L2 D F' U L2
*5. *R2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U L D' B' D' L2 D' B U

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' R Uw B2 D' Rw' R' Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw B D U' Rw Fw F' D' B' Fw2 D Uw2 U B' Fw2 D' B' F' U2 Rw2 D Fw2 D2 U' B' L2 F D U
*2. *D' U B' Fw F' D' U2 L2 U' R' D B U Rw2 B D' Uw2 F L D' R' D2 U' F L2 U' B' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw Rw Fw2 D2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F
*3. *Rw2 D B' U' B Fw' Rw Fw F2 D U' B Rw2 R' D2 L U L D Uw' Fw F U' B' Rw2 Uw' B L' R2 F Rw F D2 U Fw Uw Fw R2 U Fw2
*4. *Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw' R' U L R Uw U' L' Rw D' B F L Rw' R' U2 F D2 Uw' B R2 Fw2 U B2 L2 Uw2 R' Uw2
*5. *B' Fw U F U Fw' Uw Rw' Uw L Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 U' F2 Uw' F D' L Rw2 D B Rw2 U2 B Uw' U2 Rw2 B' F2 Uw' L' Fw' F2 L' Rw

*5x5x5
1. *R2 U R2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R' Bw Lw Bw Lw Dw' Rw2 R2 U R' D' Uw F Uw B2 L2 Lw R B' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' L' F2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 Dw' Uw L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw R' Dw' Uw' U L D' Lw' R' F Uw L2 Rw' B' Fw2 L Rw' R2 Dw2 Rw
*2. *Fw2 D' Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw' Rw' Dw' Rw D2 Dw B L Rw' Fw F2 Lw' Uw Lw U L2 B Dw' Lw' B2 Fw2 F D' Uw U' Bw' F' Lw2 F' Rw B Rw Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 Lw D2 Dw R B2 R' B' D Fw U2 Bw Fw2 D' Lw Uw U2 Rw' Dw2 Bw
*3. *B' F2 Lw2 Bw Fw R2 D' F2 R' D2 L2 Dw Rw' D Rw2 Bw2 F Dw2 F2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' F' L Lw2 Uw2 U' Rw' U' L' Lw' Uw2 U' Bw2 F2 Lw F Dw2 L B' R' Dw2 F2 Dw B' Dw' Lw Fw' Uw' R2 Dw Lw' R2 Dw' F' L R B' R2
*4. *B' Rw' Fw' Dw' U F2 D2 R2 Bw2 Lw' F Uw' U2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 Lw Rw' R2 F Rw D' Uw' Bw' F D' Dw' Uw' F L D2 B Bw2 Fw2 L' D Uw' U B' Fw U' B R Fw' Dw' Uw' B2 U' F' Uw2 Rw U2 Lw2 Dw U2 R2 Bw2 R U Fw'
*5. *L' Rw D L R D2 F R Uw' Lw2 Rw F R F' Lw' D R' D U Bw2 U2 R2 Uw B U' Lw R D Fw2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R F' L' Lw R' Bw L2 B2 Bw' D2 L' Lw2 R2 Bw Uw' Bw Lw2 F' D2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 D' Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *3F L2 3F' F' U' 2F 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F2 R' 2F2 D2 U2 L' R B' F2 2D' 2R 3U 2B' 3F' R2 B' L' R F D 2L2 2D2 3F2 2R U' 2F' 3R' 2D 3R2 D 2U' 2F2 U2 2L' 2D' B' 2F' 3U2 B2 2F 2U' 2R 2D' L2 2U' B' 2B2 3U' 2B' 3R' B D 2F 2L2 2R R U 2R2 U' 2B2 F'
*2. *2F' F' 3R' 2B U' 3R2 2D 2B' 2L' D' 3U2 2U2 3F' D2 2L' 3F2 L 2F' 2U' R2 3F 3R2 D 2U F2 L2 2B 2F F2 2U 3R' 2R' B2 U L 2L2 2R R 2B 3U 2B2 2D' U L 2L2 2R R2 2D' B 2D2 B2 2F2 3U U 3F' R2 2D' U' L U' 2L' 3U2 2U U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2F2 2L2 3R2
*3. *D2 U' B2 2B 2D2 2R' B L2 B2 D 3U2 2F2 3R 3F' 2L' D2 U2 L2 2B2 3U 3R' 3F2 2L 2R' D 2L2 3R D2 R2 2D2 B 2B D2 2L' 2B' 3F 2F' F 2D2 L' 2D2 R2 2B' 2D 2L' B2 R B2 3U U 3R2 R 3F2 L' U 3F2 F' R' 2U 3F2 L' 3R' 2F' 2L' 2D' 2R 2B' L D 2B2
*4. *B 3F 3R2 2R2 U B 2B2 3F' D2 2R 2B' 3F2 D2 3U 2U2 3R2 2F' 2D2 U' 2B 2F' F2 U2 R2 2F F2 U B F L 2B' 2F 3R2 R' 2F2 F2 D 3U' 2L 3R' B2 F2 U2 2B2 3R2 2R2 B 2F' 2R2 3U2 2L 2F2 F 2U2 3F L D 2U2 U2 F 2R' 2F' 2L 2D2 2L' 3U 3F2 L U R'
*5. *2L 2U' 3F' F' 3U2 F2 2U2 3R 2F2 2D' 2B' D 3U' U' 2B2 3F' 2F2 2L2 2U2 F 2R' R D 2D 3U2 3R' 2D 2L' 2R2 2D2 L' 2L' U 3F' 2R2 2B U L' R' D' U2 2B2 F2 2D 3F2 2U2 L2 F' R' B L2 U' 3F' 2D' B' F 3U' L2 3R' 2F2 3R' 2R2 B 2B2 F2 3U 3F U2 F 2D

*7x7x7
1. *3D2 U 2B' R' 3B' 3U R 2B' 2D2 3L2 2R' 3B' U 2B' 3L2 U2 2B D F2 L2 2U' F' 2D 2B2 3B R F2 3R2 F2 3D' R2 B 3B' 3F2 2L' B 2B' 2F2 2R F' R B2 3B2 2F2 2L 2D2 2L' 3L' 3R 2R F' R 3D L2 2F 3R2 B2 R' 3U2 2F' 2D B 3D2 3L' U2 2R2 2U' L2 3U 2B' L 3D R' 3B D2 B' 3L2 3U2 3B 3D2 3R2 R 3B2 F' D 2D' 3D 3U2 2U' B2 2B2 F 3U R' F2 D' 2U2 U' 2L B
*2. *2R2 F 2U 2L 3B' 3F' 2L 3D2 2B' 3R 2F 2R2 B2 2F2 2U' R' D' 2U' L' 3L' 3R 2F D2 3D 2R2 2F' 3U2 B2 D2 F' 2L2 2U' 3R 2B 3B' F' 3D' 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R R' D2 3D2 B 2U2 B' 3L R 3U' 3B' 3D2 F' 3U2 3L2 3B 2U' 2F U' 2R2 3B' R' 2B 3B 2R' 2B 2D' B' 2B2 R2 2D2 U' 2R' 3D2 B' 2L2 2F' R U2 2B 3U 2R' 2B2 3B' 2F U2 2B2 U 3L' D' 3U' U' 2R2 2U 2B' 3F' 2D2 2B' 3F' L'
*3. *L2 2B' D2 3D' 3U 2R R2 3U' 3L2 2D 3D2 L2 3L D2 2F 3L' B 3D' 3F2 2D' 2L' B2 2B2 3F 2F' 3R 2B' 3F F' 3L 2R' 3D2 F' R' 2D2 3R 2F' 3R 3D 2R2 F2 2U 2B' 3U 3R' D2 2D 2U2 2L2 3L' 2B F2 R2 3U2 2B2 3U U 3L2 3U' B 2B 3B' 3F 2F' 2U 2F' L' 2D L' D' 2F2 D U B 3D 2F F 2R' 3D2 3F2 2D2 3F 2U' L 3L' 3U' 2U2 2B2 3B2 2F U' L D' 3D2 F' U2 L 3F F2 D'
*4. *2F2 F2 D U 3L2 2B2 L 2D' 3R' 2R2 B' 3L' 2R B F 2D' F2 2D2 2R' B2 2B' 2F2 L2 F' 2D L 3B2 3R' 3B' 2F2 3L' 2F' 3L 2B' 3L2 B' 2F2 F2 D U B' R2 3F' 2L2 3L D R B2 3L 3U2 2B2 3R' 2B 2F' 2D2 2R2 3D' B' 2F 3L2 2R' 2B2 3R2 B' 3F2 3R' 3D' 3F' 2U2 2L' 3D2 3R' 2R2 R2 D 2U U' 3B' 2L 2F L2 3R 2D' 3U2 2U B F2 3R2 3B2 2R' 3F' 3L 3R' B' 2B 3B U' 2L' B' R'
*5. *2L' F' 3R B' 2B2 3U2 B2 2B2 2L' D2 3B2 2L2 3D 3R 2D' 2U2 3F 2D' 2B' L' 3D 2B2 2D' L' 2R2 2B2 D' 2D B2 2L 3D 2R2 B 3L 3D' 3R2 B' 2F U' 2L' 3B2 3F2 L 3L B 2B' 3F' 2F D 3B 3F2 2F U' 2B' 2F2 3D' 3L2 2D' 3L 3F' 3U2 2U2 U' 2R 2U' L2 B' 2D 2U2 U' F 3R2 2D 3R 3F2 2L2 2U' 2B R' 2D' 3D2 3R' 2B2 2F 2L2 2B' 2F' U 2F 3R D' 2R 3U2 L2 2R' U' 3L B F L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R' U R2 U F' U2 F U'
*2. *U2 R U2 R' U R2 F2 U2
*3. *F' U' R' U R' U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' U R2 F B' L' U' D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 D' U' L2 U2 B2 D Rw' Uw2
*2. *B R' B' U' B' U2 F2 R B F' D2 L' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B' F2 Rw Uw'
*3. *F L' R B U' F L' F' D' R2 U' L B2 L2 R2 B' L D' F B2 L' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw F' U2 F' Uw2 B2 Uw' F L' R' Fw' Rw2 R B' Uw2 F2 R F2 L Rw' B' Rw2 Uw' Fw F D2 Uw Fw2 D2 L2 D' Rw Uw F L' R'
*2. *Uw2 U' F Rw2 R2 Uw' R' D' L Uw F' Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 L2 Uw' U2 Rw B' U L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 L R2 Uw B2 Uw2 L' U' F2 Uw' R2 Fw' U2 B' Rw'
*3. *B2 L R Uw' R U Fw Rw' D U2 R' D2 R' Fw F Uw' Rw' D' Rw R D' B Rw B R' D' Fw U F2 D' B2 Fw2 U2 F2 R' F Uw' U' Rw' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F Dw B' R U Fw' Dw B Bw Lw' B' F' Lw2 Rw2 F L2 Dw Lw' R2 B Lw' Dw' U2 Fw' Lw2 R Dw R' Uw2 B U F2 D Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw F2 D' Dw2 U' Lw' Bw Lw2 Bw' L2 Bw F2 Dw' U' F2 Lw2 F Rw2 B Fw' Dw' Rw2
*2. *U2 Bw' Uw' U2 L R2 F' Dw' L' U' B Rw' Dw' Bw2 Rw' B2 Bw D2 Lw2 Dw2 R Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 R D Dw U Fw' D Dw Uw L' Lw2 D Dw2 U Bw Uw' Rw' D2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' D U' Lw' B F' L2 F2 R' Fw' U B' F2 R'
*3. *R2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L2 B2 Rw2 D Dw L2 F' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B' F2 Dw Bw' F2 Lw' R2 B' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw F Rw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' R F2 Rw' Dw' Bw U' L' B F U Lw' D Dw' U' L2 Bw' R' B' D2 U Rw' Dw' U2 R Dw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B' 2B D 2D2 2U2 2F2 D' 2D' 2R' B' F D2 3U' 3F' D' 2B 2D 2F2 3R B' 2D 2R' 2B2 2L' 2D B2 2B' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R' B' 2L2 3R' 2R F' 2U U2 2B 3U2 2U2 U 2L 2F 2D' 2U' 2B2 D2 3U' 2U' L' 2L' U2 2L 2F' 3R2 U2 F' D' 3U U' F' 2D 3F' R B 3U' 2F' R2 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L 2R2 3U 2U B2 2B2 L 2B2 3B' 3F2 L2 3D2 R2 D2 2F' F 2L' 3F F' 3L' 3U2 2F' 2L2 D 3R 2F' L2 2L D 2R2 F' 3U' B' 3F' 3R' R2 2D2 3D' 3B2 2D' 3R 3D' B' 3D' R' B2 2L2 3B' 3F' 2D2 3F 3R' D 3B U2 F2 3D 3L2 3D2 2U 2B' D' R2 B 3B2 2F2 2L2 B2 2R 3B2 3L' B 3B L' 3D2 B' 2L2 B' 2D2 2B2 2R2 B 3B2 2D' L' R 3D' B2 2R' U2 2B2 D R' 2D2 F 3U' B2 2B2 3D' U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F B2 D R' U R2 F R' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 R D' U F Rw' Uw'
*2. *U2 F2 D' L U R U2 R F2 L R D R2 D' B2 L' F' B' D Fw Uw'
*3. *D' R' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 F2 L' F L2 B' D' R B2 F' R' F D2 Fw' Uw
*4. *L D U2 F U2 R2 D' B' R D R' L F' R' U R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *L' U' R' L F' D' F2 L D2 U L2 B2 L R2 B2 U2 D L R' U Fw'
*6. *D2 F U' F' L' R2 F L2 U2 B U D' F' U' R D' L2 D L2 Fw Uw
*7. *F U' D B F2 R' D2 R2 F' B' D' B D' B' R U F2 U' R D B' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *L F' B2 U' L R' F2 U2 B2 D' U' R' D' L' F L' F D2 U L' Fw Uw'
*9. *U2 L2 U D' B U2 L D2 L F2 U' F' B2 R' F' R' F D2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *U R2 D U L U' B R2 U2 D2 L2 F' B R' B' D2 B F' L R2 Fw Uw'
*11. *D2 L B2 U B2 L D' B2 D2 B' R D2 U2 R' U' D' B2 L' D' B L Fw' Uw2
*12. *F R' F D' B2 L' B' L F B L2 D' L2 B' F U2 R U' L U' B' Rw' Uw2
*13. *R F' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F B' L' B2 R' L2 D' L' R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*14. *R2 U L' D2 B U2 B' L U' R' U' L2 F' U L2 F' L2 D' F' R L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *D B' D2 B' D R F D' L' D L2 U2 R F2 L2 D' R2 L' F R L Fw Uw2
*16. *F' B D L F' R' U' L' D' L B2 R B2 D' B U' R' U D' B2 F2 Rw Uw'
*17. *D' F' U' B R2 U D R' L2 B R F2 U F2 B2 D' R2 U2 R Fw Uw'
*18. *R2 F R' L B' F' U' B U2 B2 L' R' F U' D' R2 B' F U2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *D2 R D F D' R' D2 L D2 F B L F B' R2 U2 L D' B' R F' Rw' Uw2
*20. *R B' L U2 R' U' B' F2 L2 R' D2 U' F2 L' F' B D' R2 L' Fw' Uw
*21. *L U B R' U' D' L' F' D B' D' L2 F2 L2 U L' D' F' U2 F R Fw Uw
*22. *L2 R2 D R D' L F' D B F2 D2 B L2 R2 B D2 B L2 B U Rw2 Uw'
*23. *U L' D2 B' L' R2 U F2 D U2 B F2 L B' D' R' D2 L' R' F' Rw' Uw'
*24. *B' R' U R F R' L' F' R' B F U B' R B U2 B2 D' R2 U R2 Fw Uw2
*25. *U2 F R' F' U' L F2 D' U2 L2 D' F' L2 R' U B' R F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *R2 B2 L R2 U' D' L2 B' D2 R' D2 R2 F L' U2 F' R2 U F' D' B' Rw Uw'
*27. *L2 D2 R D F2 L2 R U R B' L B L' B2 U' F' D2 U R2 F Rw
*28. *B' U' D' B' D2 L' D2 F' R F2 D' B' L' B2 U L2 D F D2 R' Fw Uw'
*29. *L B L F R U2 L' R2 U' B2 D B' L B R' F' R B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D R2 D2 L' D' B D2 B U' L B2 L U' D' R F L2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*31. *U2 D2 F L2 U L U2 D' L' R F2 R2 L' U' D F2 L' U' L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*32. *B' F2 U' D F' U' R2 U' D2 B U' B' F' D L' B2 R D R Fw' Uw'
*33. *D U2 F2 D' U F2 B' R' B' R D' B2 U' D F' B L2 U2 D B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*34. *B U2 F U' R' B D2 U F2 D' B2 R' B D R F2 B U' F' Rw Uw
*35. *D' R' L2 B R' B2 D B D2 L U D' R' U R' B2 R' F' U' Rw Uw
*36. *D B F' D' L D2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F U' R' L2 D' L2 U2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*37. *L' B2 F2 U' L B' D' U' F L2 F L B' R2 D2 L' F' D2 B R' Fw' Uw
*38. *L U R' D' F' L F2 D F' L R2 B' D R L' B2 U R2 F' Rw' Uw'
*39. *D2 L U' R' L2 U F' U F2 L2 F R' F L F U2 B' F' L' Fw Uw
*40. *F' R F U B U2 L2 F' L' B2 U2 L D' L R2 D2 U F B Rw Uw'
*41. *L2 D' F2 L D' L2 F L' D2 F B' U R B' R' D' F2 U' L2 Uw2
*42. *U2 F2 U' L2 B L D2 F' B2 R' L2 B L B' D2 B2 R L2 B R2 D Fw Uw2
*43. *B' U' B' R F B R B' U' B F' R F' B' R2 D L2 U B2 Rw' Uw
*44. *F U' D' R D2 F R B D' R' U2 R' F' D2 U F2 L2 R2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *F2 D2 L F R' B' U2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 B' L R2 B' U' F2 B' R2 B Rw Uw
*46. *B2 F2 L2 F' R' L' U D' R' U' L2 B2 U' L F B2 D2 R' D' L' Fw Uw
*47. *R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R' U' B2 U F' R' L' D' U2 L R2 F U Fw' Uw
*48. *D2 R' U2 F' U' D F2 B' L2 R2 B D' F2 L2 D' L B2 F D Rw Uw2
*49. *F D' B R D2 F' L' B2 D L2 B' R' F2 D2 L R2 D2 U B2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *B L' D2 R L D' F D2 R U2 B' R' F B' D' U B2 D' L' Fw
*51. *R' U B L2 U2 L B L2 R' B R D2 L U' L2 F2 D' F U' Fw Uw
*52. *U B' F U' B' F2 U B' L B2 D' U2 F B' R F2 U R' B' L2 Fw Uw'
*53. *D' R2 D2 R' U' B' R2 U' F' R D2 L' R2 U F D' B' R' D2 U' B Rw' Uw'
*54. *B U2 B' F U2 F R' F2 B L' F L2 U' B' L' F' B2 L D Rw' Uw
*55. *B F D U2 B' U D R D2 R' L2 D' L' D2 F2 D B D L2 F' B2 Rw' Uw
*56. *L F' R' F' D2 L2 D2 F' R D B L B R B D U' L' B2 L' F' Rw2 Uw'
*57. *R2 D' F2 U' B' L B R B' L' R D2 R' U' D F' L2 U2 F
*58. *U D2 B U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U' D' L' F L' B U L' F B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*59. *U' R U F' D' L D' R2 F' R' B2 F D' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 Fw Uw'
*60. *D' B D F' D B R' F' U L' U2 D' B' L U' R D L' B F' D Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U' L B D R2 F' R' B' U B'
*2. *D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' F U L2 F D' F2 D L2 R'
*3. *B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B' L D2 B2 R2 F' R' U L R'
*4. *B L' F' R F2 R2 F' U D2 L D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D'
*5. *U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B' L D U R2 B' U L2 B' R U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' L' F' D' U B' L B' F R' B'
*2. *L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 B F L F R U2 L' F' D' L2 R'
*3. *U L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' F U F2 R' F' D2 U2 F L2
*4. *R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 U L2 B L' B' R' D2 F' D2 U' L' F U'
*5. *R2 B2 D B2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 D R B2 U B' F2 L' F U' L2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' L' B' D F R B' L R2 F' U2 L2
*2. *L R D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 B U' R2 F L' B' D' L F2 R'
*3. *R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D R' U R2 B D2 L D2 U' F' D
*4. *F U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 D U2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R' D
*5. *D L' F' R' F2 U' L' F2 R2 B' U2 L U2 R' D2 L' B2 R U2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D F' D2 U' F' U2 B' L U' R' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U F' R2 F' R F' R' F R' U'
*3. *F2 L' F2 B2 U' F L D2 R B' U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2
*4. *L Rw' D2 R Uw B Rw' Uw U' Fw R U B Fw2 F Uw' U B Rw' Uw' F' D R' B2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U2 L Fw2 R2 Uw2 R U2 B' Uw R2 D2 Uw' Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F U' F U' F R U' R U
*3. *F' D2 R D L2 B L' D2 F' R' U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U
*4. *F' Rw' Uw' U L2 Rw2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw2 L R' Uw B2 Fw D' Fw' F D Uw U' L Uw B F' R' D2 B2 D' Uw' F R Uw' Rw U Fw' R' Fw F' Rw
*5. *Bw Fw' Lw2 U' R U' F2 U' R2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 U Rw2 Bw R F2 R B2 U2 Bw' Dw' R Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw' F' Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw Fw Rw' R' Dw' Rw2 R2 U Fw2 D2 U' B L Lw2 D Uw2 Bw2 Lw' B Bw' Lw' R2 B Bw' R' Fw' Lw2 U L2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' R' F2 R
*3. *U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 U2 B F' D' L' D L D' L R2 D2 L'
*4. *L2 Rw' R D' Uw' U2 F' Rw R' D2 R2 B' Fw' Uw B2 F' L' D2 Uw' U L2 R2 B2 F' Uw' U' Rw F' U' B2 R2 D Uw L2 D2 B2 F U R D
*5. *U L2 Bw2 Fw L' B2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Dw Lw' D F D2 Bw' D' Bw2 R2 Uw' Rw U' B' D2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw Bw2 Uw L' B2 Bw' D2 Dw Rw2 Dw Uw2 Bw F2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L' U' Lw Rw2 R D' Lw2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Rw' Bw Dw' R2
*6. *D 2D 2R' 2D 2U 2R D2 2R R' B' 3U' 2U2 U2 B2 D 2R' 2D 2U' 2B2 L 2R' R2 3U' 3R2 3F' F2 D2 B2 3U' U2 B' 2B 3F' 2F' 2D2 2F' 2U2 2L' 2D' 2L 2D' L 3R2 R2 2D 3U' 2U2 2R B L' 3R2 2R' U2 F2 2U 2B F' L' 2L2 D 2L 2B' D' B' 2R' U 2R 2D' U2 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F U' F2 U R U2 F R2
*3. *L2 F2 R B2 L F2 U2 R D2 B2 R F' L F2 D R D2 F' L
*4. *Rw Uw2 Rw' B' Fw' L' B Fw2 F2 U L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' U F Uw2 R' F' R' Fw U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw B Fw L2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw F2 U' R U2
*5. *Lw' Dw2 R F2 Lw' R2 B' Rw' Uw Rw' B Bw2 Rw2 D U L' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw R2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw U' L Fw' Lw R2 U2 R2 Uw' Bw D' R' F Dw' U2 Bw' F Uw L2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw F Dw Uw' U' Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw Fw R B' Dw2 U2
*6. *D2 F2 R' D' L' 3R' 2B F 3U2 U 3F 2U' R' D' 2U 2B2 R' 2B' 2R 2B' U 3F' 3U B 2B' 3U2 2U' B' L 2L 3R' R' B 2F' U 3R2 F' 3R 2F2 2D2 L2 2L' 2R2 2F' F' 2D 2U R' 3F' F 2U B' 3R2 R' 2F2 2R' 2U' 2F2 L2 2L' 3R2 R' D 2B' 2F 2D L' 3R2 2D R
*7. *U2 2R2 2D R 3F' 2R' 2F 2D' L R2 2B' 2F 2L2 3L' 3R D 2B2 2D' 3B2 2U' 3L2 2R' 3F2 D2 3D 3U 3B 3L' 2R' 2D 2L' 3D F' 3L' 3B D F 2U2 3B2 2F F 3R 3F F' 2L' 3F2 D' 3U' B U' 3L 3U' F2 R2 2F 2R2 2U 2R B' 3F2 F' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3L F' R2 2U2 2L 2F2 L' 3L 3R 3B2 3F2 F' 3U' 3R2 2D' U2 F 3R2 3B2 2F2 L2 B' 3R R2 F' 3U2 2L 2F L' F2 D 3R2 R' 2F' 2U2

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR4- DL5+ UL2- U5- R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R5- D5- L5+ ALL4- 
*2. *UR3- DR3+ DL4- UL1- U3+ R3+ D3- L5- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R5+ D4- L4+ ALL5- UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR4- DL6+ UL1+ U2- R2- D5- L3- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL1+ 
*4. *UR4+ DR1- DL3+ UL6+ U0+ R5- D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 U5- R5+ D4+ L6+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR2+ DL6+ UL5+ U1- R1- D4+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5- D2+ L1- ALL5+ UR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B' L U' R B' L' R'
*2. *L U' R B L' B' L B l' r' b' u
*3. *R B U' L' B' U B' L' l' r b' u'
*4. *R L' B' R L' U' L' B' r b' u'
*5. *R' L' U L U' L' R' l

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0)
*4. *(4, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *B U B R' B R' L U' B U' B
*2. *U B U L' U' L R' U' B' R' U
*3. *B R L B L U' L R L' U B'
*4. *R L R L' B' R U B' R L B'
*5. *U L B U L U' L U R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R' U F' U R' F2 U'
*3. *B2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 U L' B L' D2 B2 R' U F2 R' U2
*4. *L' B' Uw' B L B2 F2 D Fw' Rw' F U' B' Rw2 B2 R2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R D' L Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 L2 Uw' B' F R B2 Fw D U2 L2 R' D2 Uw2
*5. *Uw' L Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 D F' Uw2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw' Bw Lw Uw F' R2 D2 L2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 U' Bw' U' L' Lw' D2 U2 R' Dw2 B R2 Dw' B' Bw' Dw B2 Bw' Lw Rw2 U2 L' R2 D Rw' U' Fw' F' Dw R' Uw' U'
*OH. *F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 L B L D R2 B' F' D2 L D R
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U1- R5- D1- L6+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R5+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UR 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R L U' B L' U' R' B l r b'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 4)
*Skewb. *L B L R U R L' R' B U' R'


----------



## Lux (Nov 27, 2018)

3x3: 22.43, 24.20, 21.94, (20.24), (33.74)
Ao5: 22.86


----------



## MathNoobz (Nov 28, 2018)

3x3 - (18.12) , (12.22) , 17.48 , 17.52 , 17.01
3x3 Ao5 - 17.34

3x3 OH - (34.99) , 30.39 , (29.53) , 34.67 , 30.45
3x3 OH Ao5 - 31.84

3x3 Match the Scramble - 2:16.17 , (DNF)(1:43.34) , 2:24.42 , 2:00.88 , (1:52.15)
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 2:13.83

3x3 Fewest Moves - 54 moves
Solution : F U D' B R' D' B2 U' R2 L' U2 R U' L2 U' L' U R2 L U2 R U2 R' U' R U' L U L' U L U L' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## pjk (Nov 29, 2018)

*3x3:* 12.65, (11.50), (14.69), 13.49, 13.45
Avg: 13.20

*4x4:* (47.44), (1:02.53), 1:00.77, 59.06,55.56
Avg: 58.46

*5x5: *1:34.13, 1:32.38, 1:43.74, (1:31.50), (1:44.67)
Avg: 1:36.75


----------



## gavinz (Nov 29, 2018)

Uhm sorry about calling out on someone, but can you have a look at Ben Stoke's results? They are pretty unrealistic for them and almost anyone - 3.01 2BLD mean and the first two scrambles were horrible for speedsolving BLD. The only WCA ID with Ben Stokes is 2018STOK01 and their times are reasonably off their SS competition times. Their most recent comp was less than a week ago.


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2018)

*3x3: (*8.88), 10.77, 11.11, 9.94, (13.22) = *10.61 average*

easy scrambles + cold hands = meh avg


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Dec 3, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.18, 8.47, (7.90), (9.68), 9.67 = 8.77

3x3x3- 19.87, 18.72, 20.87, (24.96), (18.44) = 19.82

4x4x4- 1:27.60, 1:31.01, 1:30.93, (1:24.67), (1:33.48) = 1:29.85

5x5x5- (3:17.76), 3:37.07, 3:22.40, (3:54.28), 3:35.14 = 3:31.54

6x6x6- (7:02.36), 6:21.61, (5:37.57), 5:40.72, 5:41.12 = 5:54.48

7x7x7- (11:09.16), 10:10.53, 10:43.63, (10:01.19), 10:27.79 = 10:27.32

3x3x3 One Handed- 56.60, 58.84, (52.81), (1:02.75), 58.58 = 58.01

2+3+4 Relay- 2:06.30

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:17.30

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:24.97

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 22:42.28

MegaMinx- 2:57.64, (3:01.78), 2:44.66, (2:34.03), 2:50.94 = 2:51.08

PyraMinx- 22.50, 19.74, (23.30), 20.45, (17.10) = 20.90

KiloMinx- (1:41.05), 1:43.87, 1:41.87, (1:52.79), 1:45.04 = 1:43.59

Yay, my first sub-20 avg on 3x3


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 4, 2018)

Results for week 48: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, DhruvA and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(151)

 1.45 cubingidiot
 1.94 asacuber
 2.11 gavinz
 2.23 OriginalUsername
 2.39 DhruvA
 2.40 lejitcuber
 2.43 MichaelNielsen
 2.45 Kylegadj
 2.45 ExultantCarn
 2.52 David ep
 2.66 turtwig
 2.66 AidanNoogie
 2.68 [email protected]
 2.72 Stubbi
 2.77 frosty_cuber
 2.82 Magdamini
 2.89 JoXCuber
 2.89 cuberkid10
 2.93 Tanki_cubed
 2.99 jancsi02
 3.11 Ethan Horspool
 3.12 JMHCubed
 3.15 camcuber
 3.17 Luke Garrett
 3.24 JakubDrobny
 3.25 vedroboev
 3.27 thecubingwizard
 3.28 Marcus Siu
 3.31 typo56
 3.36 PugCuber
 3.37 AdrianCubing
 3.40 TipsterTrickster
 3.54 boroc226han
 3.58 Andrew_Rizo
 3.59 NathanaelCubes
 3.67 Nikhil Soares
 3.68 Angry_Mob
 3.69 MrKuba600
 3.72 Zeke Mackay
 3.76 aaron paskow
 3.86 [email protected]
 3.88 MCuber
 3.89 tJardigradHe
 3.97 Neb
 4.01 Sixstringcal
 4.02 2017LAMB06
 4.05 Ontricus
 4.08 sleipnir
 4.11 Natanael
 4.11 Marco21
 4.15 DGCubes
 4.15 jason3141
 4.16 Keith Maben
 4.22 MartinN13
 4.24 BandedCubing101
 4.29 trav1
 4.37 Kerry_Creech
 4.41 Toothcraver55
 4.42 buzzteam4
 4.44 Schmizee
 4.52 EdubCubes
 4.52 ARandomCuber
 4.59 Skewb God
 4.61 MattP98
 4.64 Color Cuber
 4.64 julio974
 4.68 F0ggyB0y
 4.69 Manatee 10235
 4.69 rubik2005
 4.73 Alpha cuber
 4.75 Ianwubby
 4.78 Shadowjockey
 4.82 Turkey vld
 4.83 swankfukinc
 4.84 ichcubegern
 4.84 abunickabhi
 4.84 João Vinicius
 4.87 colegemuth
 4.89 Fred Lang
 4.90 Nicole2w
 4.91 tavery343
 4.92 mihnea3000
 4.93 Keenan Johnson
 4.97 T1_M0
 5.02 begiuli65
 5.05 whatshisbucket
 5.07 Chris Van Der Brink
 5.16 Puggins1
 5.33 GC1998
 5.33 FaTyl
 5.37 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.41 CM Cubes
 5.43 miasponseller
 5.49 Cheunghao Tu
 5.53 tigermaxi
 5.61 Matt Hudon
 5.62 CraZZ CFOP
 5.69 ican97
 5.70 Brayden Adams
 5.83 giorgi
 5.90 Bogdan
 5.91 filipemtx
 5.91 PotatoesAreUs
 5.91 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.96 m24816
 5.97 Dylan Swarts
 6.03 2018JAIN01
 6.09 nms777
 6.17 Ali161102
 6.19 epride17
 6.24 Glomnipotent
 6.31 topppits
 6.48 cubesrawesome
 6.49 Coeur de feu
 6.61 SpartanSailor
 6.62 MrLunarWolf
 6.68 Jaco Momberg
 6.75 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.75 brad711
 6.83 dccuber
 6.84 Bubbagrub
 6.85 TheNoobCuber
 6.88 Benji
 7.01 Jmuncuber
 7.17 Bman8091
 7.17 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.29 TheCubingAddict980
 7.38 [email protected]
 7.44 Kuzniok
 7.49 dschieses
 7.58 Foreright
 7.64 Mike Hughey
 7.66 [email protected]
 7.79 UnknownCanvas
 7.80 V.Kochergin
 8.08 SuperCheese
 8.14 Guilhermehrc
 8.55 squidgecubing
 8.75 Worm 09624
 8.77 Petri Krzywacki
 8.88 ImPaulPCG
 10.32 PingPongCuber
 10.66 Lukario
 11.80 Jacck
 12.24 JWStudios
 12.38 xyzzy
 13.12 Passcraft
 13.98 MatsBergsten
 15.88 jonathanmaster
 17.99 Doofnoofer
 DNF bionicdonkey42
*3x3x3*(184)

 7.07 lejitcuber
 8.07 Stubbi
 8.17 Tanki_cubed
 8.18 cubingidiot
 8.28 Luke Garrett
 8.37 FastCubeMaster
 8.50 OriginalUsername
 8.66 tJardigradHe
 8.91 jancsi02
 8.92 F0ggyB0y
 8.97 cuberkid10
 9.04 vedroboev
 9.05 Ethan Horspool
 9.06 Kylegadj
 9.32 ExultantCarn
 9.33 David ep
 9.38 Zeke Mackay
 9.55 uesyuu
 9.61 thecubingwizard
 9.77 Nikhil Soares
 9.82 AidanNoogie
 9.93 jason3141
 9.94 Marco21
 9.95 camcuber
 9.99 [email protected]
 10.00 AdrianCubing
 10.03 ichcubegern
 10.03 mihnea3000
 10.14 Shadowjockey
 10.17 MrKuba600
 10.18 Andrew_Rizo
 10.20 turtwig
 10.20 Magdamini
 10.30 DhruvA
 10.31 2017LAMB06
 10.42 JoXCuber
 10.45 Marcus Siu
 10.46 miasponseller
 10.48 asacuber
 10.50 PugCuber
 10.59 sleipnir
 10.61 James Hake
 10.65 xpoes
 10.79 Skewb God
 10.85 E-Cuber
 10.86 aaron paskow
 10.86 BandedCubing101
 10.96 Nitheesh fmc
 11.12 GenTheThief
 11.21 [email protected]
 11.31 typo56
 11.31 boroc226han
 11.60 Ontricus
 11.81 ARandomCuber
 11.82 Keith Maben
 11.89 Katiedavies3103
 11.93 MCuber
 11.98 DGCubes
 12.08 Astral Cubing
 12.12 Sixstringcal
 12.14 Abhi
 12.26 giorgi
 12.37 MattP98
 12.40 leudcfa
 12.47 Kerry_Creech
 12.50 Keenan Johnson
 12.62 NathanaelCubes
 12.65 Neb
 12.80 obelisk477
 12.86 abunickabhi
 12.92 Ianwubby
 12.92 Fred Lang
 13.04 Cheunghao Tu
 13.09 TwisterCuber
 13.20 pjk
 13.21 MichaelNielsen
 13.21 trav1
 13.25 Toothcraver55
 13.31 EdubCubes
 13.43 ican97
 13.52 João Vinicius
 13.53 JMHCubed
 13.71 Turkey vld
 13.74 Chris Van Der Brink
 13.88 Guilhermehrc
 14.01 begiuli65
 14.13 frosty_cuber
 14.15 Russell Bilinski
 14.18 Dylan Swarts
 14.19 whatshisbucket
 14.21 speedcube.insta
 14.28 PotatoesAreUs
 14.30 Underwatercuber
 14.38 Glomnipotent
 14.42 T1_M0
 14.71 sigalig
 14.76 Brendobdawg
 14.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.76 Nicole2w
 15.19 seth0420
 15.19 buzzteam4
 15.32 Coeur de feu
 15.40 Puggins1
 15.42 swankfukinc
 15.45 2018JAIN01
 15.52 tigermaxi
 15.66 CM Cubes
 15.70 epride17
 15.77 Moreno van Rooijen
 15.84 tavery343
 15.87 Natanael
 15.91 FaTyl
 16.02 mrjames113083
 16.16 Ali161102
 16.16 colegemuth
 16.35 20luky3
 16.39 fun at the joy
 16.43 Alpha cuber
 16.47 Bogdan
 16.50 brad711
 16.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.62 m24816
 16.63 elimescube
 16.71 Color Cuber
 16.76 MartinN13
 16.91 Bman8091
 16.92 Angry_Mob
 16.93 TheNoobCuber
 17.00 Nazib
 17.21 audiophile121
 17.26 V.Kochergin
 17.34 MathNoobz
 17.39 [email protected]
 17.50 Schmizee
 17.61 julio974
 17.79 topppits
 17.83 [email protected]
 18.09 filipemtx
 18.42 SpartanSailor
 18.86 dnguyen2204
 18.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.98 kilwap147
 19.13 squidgecubing
 19.36 TheCubingAddict980
 19.41 GC1998
 19.57 rubik2005
 19.74 ditto_64
 19.82 Petri Krzywacki
 19.86 Jmuncuber
 20.33 Mike Hughey
 20.50 Luke sKewb
 21.69 Kuzniok
 21.78 MrLunarWolf
 22.23 CraZZ CFOP
 22.46 Jaco Momberg
 22.58 Bubbagrub
 22.86 Lux
 22.98 cubesrawesome
 23.11 SuperCheese
 23.56 UnknownCanvas
 23.57 Benji
 23.72 treelo
 23.88 xyzzy
 24.80 dschieses
 25.78 Brayden Adams
 27.47 dccuber
 27.49 nihadahd
 28.30 Lukario
 28.37 PingPongCuber
 28.82 ImPaulPCG
 31.54 Jacck
 32.58 Foreright
 32.70 MatsBergsten
 34.09 JWStudios
 36.31 rooroo2006
 36.94 MJCuber05
 38.70 Kai_Valdez
 46.19 CRNils
 46.48 Doofnoofer
 48.95 Incub3d
 50.02 bionicdonkey42
 1:11.02 ConnorBrooksYT
 1:37.23 Passcraft
 DNF Speedy 2007
*4x4x4*(118)

 30.52 Stubbi
 30.75 lejitcuber
 30.97 cuberkid10
 34.17 Ethan Horspool
 34.74 thecubingwizard
 35.82 Tanki_cubed
 37.60 ichcubegern
 37.82 Marco21
 39.04 JoXCuber
 39.72 jancsi02
 39.79 typo56
 40.13 OriginalUsername
 40.38 MrKuba600
 40.50 uesyuu
 42.23 asacuber
 42.66 vedroboev
 42.85 DhruvA
 42.92 camcuber
 43.44 Manatee 10235
 43.68 Nikhil Soares
 44.08 tJardigradHe
 45.25 AidanNoogie
 45.27 Keenan Johnson
 45.50 Marcus Siu
 46.92 abunickabhi
 46.94 2017LAMB06
 48.31 F0ggyB0y
 48.35 MCuber
 48.99 David ep
 49.11 boroc226han
 49.34 Ianwubby
 49.58 Sixstringcal
 49.94 Luke Garrett
 51.89 Kit Clement
 52.29 colegemuth
 52.45 MattP98
 53.30 ican97
 53.76 trav1
 53.82 Kerry_Creech
 53.95 Ontricus
 53.96 20luky3
 53.97 AdrianCubing
 54.47 Chris Van Der Brink
 54.52 PotatoesAreUs
 54.58 Neb
 54.64 swankfukinc
 55.13 jason3141
 55.32 miasponseller
 55.64 Cheunghao Tu
 56.52 mrjames113083
 56.59 Glomnipotent
 56.67 epride17
 57.10 begiuli65
 57.27 aaron paskow
 57.81 T1_M0
 58.24 Fred Lang
 58.46 pjk
 58.83 EdubCubes
 59.51 Axel Lönnstedt
 59.92 ARandomCuber
 1:00.42 topppits
 1:00.89 Dylan Swarts
 1:01.97 cubingidiot
 1:03.54 speedcube.insta
 1:03.66 brad711
 1:04.77 tavery343
 1:04.79 Keith Maben
 1:04.87 CM Cubes
 1:05.33 PugCuber
 1:05.59 elimescube
 1:05.74 Toothcraver55
 1:06.28 MartinN13
 1:08.72 Bogdan
 1:09.96 Natanael
 1:11.56 whatshisbucket
 1:11.68 Russell Bilinski
 1:13.44 Coeur de feu
 1:14.34 SpartanSailor
 1:14.68 TwisterCuber
 1:14.68 [email protected]
 1:14.92 Kuzniok
 1:15.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:16.15 kilwap147
 1:16.48 oliviervlcube
 1:17.32 Color Cuber
 1:17.54 UnknownCanvas
 1:18.26 Ali161102
 1:19.33 nms777
 1:19.93 Alpha cuber
 1:19.97 Mike Hughey
 1:21.52 Bubbagrub
 1:22.47 m24816
 1:24.25 Puggins1
 1:26.91 TheNoobCuber
 1:29.85 Petri Krzywacki
 1:31.67 Guilhermehrc
 1:32.96 V.Kochergin
 1:33.49 xyzzy
 1:34.07 GenTheThief
 1:35.38 MrLunarWolf
 1:36.43 Jmuncuber
 1:43.89 [email protected]
 1:45.02 Schmizee
 1:49.18 Angry_Mob
 1:51.93 SuperCheese
 1:53.59 julio974
 1:58.27 Jacck
 1:59.68 JWStudios
 2:00.37 2018JAIN01
 2:03.78 PingPongCuber
 2:05.23 dschieses
 2:06.60 cubesrawesome
 2:14.88 MatsBergsten
 2:46.71 Doofnoofer
 2:49.23 [email protected]
 3:07.85 Foreright
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jaco Momberg
*5x5x5*(71)

 59.31 Stubbi
 1:01.46 thecubingwizard
 1:03.74 cuberkid10
 1:07.80 uesyuu
 1:07.92 Marco21
 1:08.08 jancsi02
 1:08.88 ichcubegern
 1:09.89 Ethan Horspool
 1:15.55 Tanki_cubed
 1:17.35 Cuberstache
 1:17.83 OriginalUsername
 1:18.72 JoXCuber
 1:23.10 Sixstringcal
 1:23.39 vedroboev
 1:23.53 Nikhil Soares
 1:24.61 abunickabhi
 1:25.99 DhruvA
 1:26.92 tJardigradHe
 1:28.32 MCuber
 1:28.85 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.81 trav1
 1:36.10 begiuli65
 1:36.75 pjk
 1:39.49 camcuber
 1:42.47 Dylan Swarts
 1:43.24 F0ggyB0y
 1:45.32 Manatee 10235
 1:46.40 epride17
 1:46.73 MattP98
 1:47.33 Cheunghao Tu
 1:48.88 ican97
 1:52.53 swankfukinc
 1:52.81 cubingidiot
 1:54.09 Neb
 1:58.36 elimescube
 2:01.71 CM Cubes
 2:03.05 whatshisbucket
 2:03.34 brad711
 2:05.01 Fred Lang
 2:06.51 Bogdan
 2:07.72 ARandomCuber
 2:08.76 audiophile121
 2:09.17 m24816
 2:12.31 Kuzniok
 2:12.36 Ontricus
 2:13.57 Luke Garrett
 2:13.77 Alpha cuber
 2:15.67 miasponseller
 2:22.55 Toothcraver55
 2:24.35 Mike Hughey
 2:33.76 topppits
 2:36.86 Bman8091
 2:37.22 20luky3
 2:38.66 SpartanSailor
 2:50.32 Ali161102
 2:50.96 One Wheel
 2:58.67 tavery343
 3:04.44 MrLunarWolf
 3:15.13 [email protected]
 3:23.48 xyzzy
 3:27.42 Jmuncuber
 3:31.54 Petri Krzywacki
 3:51.27 MatsBergsten
 4:03.84 dschieses
 5:24.60 Foreright
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF PugCuber
 DNF Jaco Momberg
 DNF JWStudios
*6x6x6*(34)

 1:51.90 ichcubegern
 1:55.03 Marco21
 2:07.37 thecubingwizard
 2:13.68 cuberkid10
 2:15.32 jancsi02
 2:37.35 DhruvA
 2:41.06 Keroma12
 2:42.98 sigalig
 2:45.11 Nikhil Soares
 2:47.17 OriginalUsername
 2:49.15 JoXCuber
 2:54.19 tJardigradHe
 3:14.37 Neb
 3:16.03 trav1
 3:17.12 epride17
 3:22.10 F0ggyB0y
 3:22.56 abunickabhi
 3:23.14 Keenan Johnson
 3:32.71 MattP98
 3:34.72 camcuber
 3:35.21 Cheunghao Tu
 3:46.50 Dylan Swarts
 3:50.00 obelisk477
 3:57.53 ican97
 4:02.01 brad711
 4:34.18 Mike Hughey
 4:47.76 Fred Lang
 5:21.38 Ali161102
 5:54.48 Petri Krzywacki
 7:42.12 xyzzy
 8:52.38 MatsBergsten
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF UnknownCanvas
*7x7x7*(26)

 2:45.82 Marco21
 2:49.91 ichcubegern
 3:57.23 OriginalUsername
 4:09.13 JoXCuber
 4:11.73 DhruvA
 4:38.84 Nikhil Soares
 4:50.92 Keenan Johnson
 5:06.26 Neb
 5:12.81 trav1
 5:23.54 Dylan Swarts
 5:40.52 Cheunghao Tu
 5:41.46 miasponseller
 5:55.87 obelisk477
 6:03.56 brad711
 6:37.18 Mike Hughey
 6:45.31 Natanael
 7:16.30 Fred Lang
 7:53.12 Alpha cuber
 8:38.94 UnknownCanvas
 10:27.32 Petri Krzywacki
 10:45.38 nms777
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(53)

 2.09 cubingidiot
 3.91 DhruvA
 7.00 asacuber
 7.32 gavinz
 7.46 turtwig
 7.55 PugCuber
 9.90 OriginalUsername
 11.36 Andrew_Rizo
 11.82 ExultantCarn
 13.79 AdrianCubing
 14.65 T1_M0
 15.44 vedroboev
 16.37 tJardigradHe
 17.00 JoXCuber
 17.36 ichcubegern
 17.61 Brayden Adams
 18.54 abunickabhi
 19.36 lejitcuber
 19.50 Luke Garrett
 21.63 Mike Hughey
 21.73 Glomnipotent
 23.37 Ontricus
 23.45 Nikhil Soares
 23.70 MatsBergsten
 24.40 MartinN13
 24.79 MattP98
 25.99 FaTyl
 26.55 cuberkid10
 27.12 NathanaelCubes
 27.76 Keenan Johnson
 29.39 Deri Nata Wijaya
 31.54 whatshisbucket
 31.67 2017LAMB06
 32.02 Marcus Siu
 36.25 Axel Lönnstedt
 36.70 Alpha cuber
 37.68 Jmuncuber
 45.82 Natanael
 46.85 Bubbagrub
 50.72 Bogdan
 51.74 Fred Lang
 53.78 Moreno van Rooijen
 56.94 tavery343
 1:04.11 Ali161102
 1:12.09 Jacck
 1:19.17 nms777
 1:55.62 m24816
 1:57.90 Toothcraver55
 3:52.32 Kerry_Creech
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF cubesrawesome
 DNF Tanki_cubed
 DNF camcuber
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)

 24.95 Andrew_Rizo
 28.01 sigalig
 32.86 T1_M0
 33.49 abunickabhi
 41.93 vedroboev
 47.31 PugCuber
 48.74 Underwatercuber
 51.53 Keenan Johnson
 1:07.45 Keroma12
 1:16.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:18.75 Glomnipotent
 1:20.41 lejitcuber
 1:23.22 MatsBergsten
 1:28.08 ichcubegern
 1:31.63 leudcfa
 1:32.03 Nikhil Soares
 1:34.82 MattP98
 1:36.08 Ontricus
 1:38.22 FaTyl
 1:54.65 cubingidiot
 2:02.93 Mike Hughey
 2:12.59 buzzteam4
 2:15.30 topppits
 2:26.12 elimescube
 2:28.50 Natanael
 3:06.29 JoXCuber
 3:09.64 trav1
 3:22.43 Jacck
 3:47.72 Guilhermehrc
 4:17.67 Alpha cuber
 5:19.89 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:48.86 dschieses
 5:55.76 brad711
 6:03.19 m24816
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF ican97
 DNF Jmuncuber
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)

 2:00.37 sigalig
 3:15.60 ican97
 3:40.06 T1_M0
 7:17.68 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7:28.25 Mike Hughey
 7:29.68 MatsBergsten
 13:16.73 Nikhil Soares
 13:32.44 topppits
 24:39.29 dnguyen2204
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF abunickabhi
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 5:06.47 sigalig
 8:48.69 ican97
 13:21.37 MatsBergsten
 13:25.12 Mike Hughey
 19:36.09 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF T1_M0
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 28:48.98 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(4)

 42:52.48 Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)

 37/53 60:00 sigalig
 20/28 58:47 T1_M0
 7/9 50:42 Jacck
 2/2 2:35 abunickabhi
 2/2 5:09 cubingidiot
 3/4 12:12 Mike Hughey
 3/5 20:39 MattP98
 3/5 24:52 MatsBergsten
 2/3 26:06 dnguyen2204
 1/3 8:57 FaTyl
 1/2 18:07 Axel Lönnstedt
 1/3 17:32 Natanael
*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)

 14.50 cubingidiot
 15.14 Stubbi
 15.15 Tanki_cubed
 15.16 2017LAMB06
 15.27 uesyuu
 15.33 ichcubegern
 15.48 Marco21
 15.60 OriginalUsername
 15.83 Kylegadj
 16.27 turtwig
 16.48 Ethan Horspool
 16.95 GenTheThief
 17.39 Nitheesh fmc
 17.50 jancsi02
 17.65 Nikhil Soares
 17.73 tJardigradHe
 17.74 Luke Garrett
 17.94 AidanNoogie
 17.99 mihnea3000
 18.33 typo56
 18.43 cuberkid10
 18.55 thecubingwizard
 18.90 Magdamini
 19.12 Cheunghao Tu
 19.33 camcuber
 19.35 DGCubes
 19.53 Sixstringcal
 19.65 ARandomCuber
 19.67 Zeke Mackay
 19.81 DhruvA
 20.13 Marcus Siu
 20.32 vedroboev
 20.38 asacuber
 20.65 Ontricus
 20.71 Glomnipotent
 20.74 Astral Cubing
 20.81 sleipnir
 20.88 AdrianCubing
 20.93 jason3141
 21.03 frosty_cuber
 21.22 JoXCuber
 21.27 F0ggyB0y
 21.37 MCuber
 21.59 abunickabhi
 21.62 xpoes
 21.71 PugCuber
 22.02 aaron paskow
 22.19 MrKuba600
 23.84 Kerry_Creech
 24.49 ExultantCarn
 24.79 Toothcraver55
 24.87 xyzzy
 25.07 giorgi
 25.12 begiuli65
 25.67 T1_M0
 26.07 Ianwubby
 26.26 MartinN13
 26.82 Katiedavies3103
 26.85 Underwatercuber
 26.88 [email protected]
 27.51 2018JAIN01
 28.00 Neb
 28.23 mrjames113083
 28.68 E-Cuber
 28.75 obelisk477
 29.04 Natanael
 29.19 trav1
 29.58 MattP98
 29.83 [email protected]
 30.21 Axel Lönnstedt
 30.27 EdubCubes
 30.75 m24816
 30.85 Moreno van Rooijen
 30.98 Angry_Mob
 31.03 Nazib
 31.23 Keenan Johnson
 31.36 tavery343
 31.46 Brendobdawg
 31.47 buzzteam4
 31.61 Dylan Swarts
 31.63 Bogdan
 31.84 MathNoobz
 32.35 Turkey vld
 33.50 Fred Lang
 34.40 epride17
 34.95 TheNoobCuber
 35.01 Alpha cuber
 36.05 V.Kochergin
 36.82 Guilhermehrc
 37.18 fun at the joy
 37.26 TwisterCuber
 37.39 julio974
 37.60 Mike Hughey
 38.21 Puggins1
 38.65 miasponseller
 39.46 brad711
 40.52 InlandEmpireCuber
 41.12 Coeur de feu
 44.10 kilwap147
 44.32 CraZZ CFOP
 46.10 SuperCheese
 46.73 Schmizee
 47.27 [email protected]
 49.51 UnknownCanvas
 49.74 [email protected]
 49.82 Ali161102
 54.68 TheCubingAddict980
 56.57 MrLunarWolf
 58.01 Petri Krzywacki
 1:04.04 cubesrawesome
 1:05.12 Jmuncuber
 1:07.06 Jacck
 1:17.05 nihadahd
 1:25.69 PingPongCuber
 1:39.84 Passcraft
 DNF SpartanSailor
*3x3x3 With feet*(12)

 35.05 DhruvA
 40.63 JoXCuber
 41.99 GenTheThief
 49.34 OriginalUsername
 56.65 tJardigradHe
 1:07.28 Nikhil Soares
 1:13.02 ichcubegern
 1:31.27 Mike Hughey
 1:42.95 V.Kochergin
 1:45.03 Alpha cuber
 2:04.07 cubingidiot
 2:07.58 Neb
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 31.64 ichcubegern
 33.33 thecubingwizard
 50.04 Nikhil Soares
 54.67 JoXCuber
 58.53 Marcus Siu
 1:00.30 Natanael
 1:03.68 tJardigradHe
 1:05.78 Ontricus
 1:06.49 DhruvA
 1:22.66 Mike Hughey
 1:26.34 cubingidiot
 1:28.01 whatshisbucket
 1:35.62 PugCuber
 1:37.17 Cheunghao Tu
 1:46.04 Fred Lang
 1:54.90 F0ggyB0y
 2:08.18 Stubbi
 2:08.38 brad711
 2:13.82 MathNoobz
 2:17.34 camcuber
 2:20.15 m24816
 2:31.96 Jmuncuber
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
 DNF Marco21
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)

 25 Tommy Kiprillis
 27 Jacck
 27 vedroboev
 30 uesyuu
 31 asacuber
 31 kentaro24
 35 Mike Hughey
 35 Bogdan
 37 cubingidiot
 37 Cuberstache
 38 DhruvA
 39 brad711
 40 abunickabhi
 42 Nikhil Soares
 42 craccho
 46 Schmizee
 61 ortwin
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF Passcraft
 DNF PugCuber
 DNF MathNoobz
*2-3-4 Relay*(71)

 43.88 Marco21
 45.30 ichcubegern
 45.78 Tanki_cubed
 47.49 cuberkid10
 48.97 Ethan Horspool
 49.72 DGCubes
 51.65 2017LAMB06
 52.22 JoXCuber
 53.16 OriginalUsername
 54.61 camcuber
 54.77 Manatee 10235
 57.93 DhruvA
 58.32 Luke Garrett
 59.34 Nikhil Soares
 59.79 tJardigradHe
 59.93 jancsi02
 1:01.49 vedroboev
 1:02.24 Marcus Siu
 1:04.15 abunickabhi
 1:04.21 Ontricus
 1:06.10 begiuli65
 1:08.26 asacuber
 1:08.61 cubingidiot
 1:09.84 Dylan Swarts
 1:11.31 trav1
 1:12.34 aaron paskow
 1:12.92 Keenan Johnson
 1:16.68 Cheunghao Tu
 1:18.60 Neb
 1:20.17 Toothcraver55
 1:21.86 Fred Lang
 1:21.89 miasponseller
 1:22.60 ExultantCarn
 1:22.89 EdubCubes
 1:22.91 MartinN13
 1:23.19 swankfukinc
 1:27.73 Keith Maben
 1:28.38 MattP98
 1:28.98 brad711
 1:29.06 tavery343
 1:29.52 PugCuber
 1:29.84 ARandomCuber
 1:33.75 Natanael
 1:34.05 CM Cubes
 1:34.39 Ali161102
 1:35.71 whatshisbucket
 1:37.16 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:38.21 epride17
 1:44.51 Bogdan
 1:45.91 m24816
 1:45.94 [email protected]
 1:46.42 V.Kochergin
 1:46.82 MrLunarWolf
 1:49.12 Alpha cuber
 1:52.62 Puggins1
 1:54.88 UnknownCanvas
 1:56.81 Jmuncuber
 1:58.87 SpartanSailor
 2:00.86 Schmizee
 2:06.30 Petri Krzywacki
 2:10.38 TheNoobCuber
 2:11.92 Mike Hughey
 2:12.86 Angry_Mob
 2:19.19 julio974
 2:25.73 xyzzy
 2:41.23 cubesrawesome
 2:48.32 Brayden Adams
 2:54.22 PingPongCuber
 2:57.48 Jacck
 3:35.18 [email protected]
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)

 1:51.18 cuberkid10
 2:06.28 Ethan Horspool
 2:15.72 OriginalUsername
 2:21.02 JoXCuber
 2:22.19 ichcubegern
 2:28.58 Nikhil Soares
 2:29.78 tJardigradHe
 2:33.19 DhruvA
 2:41.16 Manatee 10235
 2:46.37 Keenan Johnson
 2:46.62 Marcus Siu
 2:46.83 camcuber
 2:48.57 trav1
 2:56.01 Dylan Swarts
 3:00.06 abunickabhi
 3:02.49 Neb
 3:04.47 begiuli65
 3:09.31 CM Cubes
 3:11.18 Cheunghao Tu
 3:11.22 swankfukinc
 3:15.37 Fred Lang
 3:15.83 brad711
 3:17.87 cubingidiot
 3:22.49 Ontricus
 3:23.26 EdubCubes
 3:33.76 miasponseller
 3:38.15 Bogdan
 4:01.09 m24816
 4:13.85 Toothcraver55
 4:21.73 Alpha cuber
 4:24.69 whatshisbucket
 4:35.82 [email protected]
 4:41.29 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:44.62 MrLunarWolf
 4:44.97 tavery343
 4:45.03 Mike Hughey
 4:47.02 Ali161102
 5:17.30 Petri Krzywacki
 6:23.68 Jmuncuber
 6:38.06 Jacck
 7:49.80 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)

 3:59.42 cuberkid10
 4:08.94 ichcubegern
 4:48.96 JoXCuber
 5:05.90 Marcus Siu
 5:08.23 Ethan Horspool
 5:09.97 tJardigradHe
 5:11.49 Nikhil Soares
 5:16.32 DhruvA
 5:17.78 OriginalUsername
 6:19.64 abunickabhi
 6:21.55 Keenan Johnson
 6:29.69 trav1
 6:44.30 swankfukinc
 6:44.60 Dylan Swarts
 6:56.28 Neb
 7:02.50 Cheunghao Tu
 7:53.96 brad711
 8:03.08 Fred Lang
 8:34.60 Mike Hughey
 10:19.07 Ali161102
 11:38.43 MrLunarWolf
 12:24.97 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 7:17.70 ichcubegern
 7:58.35 cuberkid10
 9:06.66 Nikhil Soares
 9:14.92 typo56
 9:25.77 DhruvA
 9:41.13 JoXCuber
 9:45.39 OriginalUsername
 10:35.45 Keenan Johnson
 11:44.81 trav1
 11:57.44 Marcus Siu
 12:10.65 swankfukinc
 12:14.04 abunickabhi
 12:45.53 Cheunghao Tu
 13:16.10 brad711
 15:00.55 Mike Hughey
 15:11.77 26doober
 16:47.06 Fred Lang
 19:44.68 Ali161102
 22:42.28 Petri Krzywacki
 25:22.70 xyzzy
*Clock*(33)

 6.72 TipsterTrickster
 6.86 MattP98
 7.09 ARandomCuber
 7.12 Underwatercuber
 7.22 MartinN13
 7.46 Kerry_Creech
 8.07 AdrianCubing
 8.69 buzzteam4
 9.04 trav1
 9.52 T1_M0
 10.33 MCuber
 10.91 lejitcuber
 11.08 JoXCuber
 11.86 Luke Garrett
 12.30 OriginalUsername
 12.65 Tanki_cubed
 12.68 tJardigradHe
 12.98 PugCuber
 13.24 Bubbagrub
 13.45 Nikhil Soares
 13.88 Marcus Siu
 15.04 RyuKagamine
 15.23 Turkey vld
 16.10 DhruvA
 17.06 Ali161102
 17.15 ichcubegern
 17.27 Fred Lang
 19.32 Mike Hughey
 19.84 cubesrawesome
 22.30 swankfukinc
 34.25 julio974
 34.64 Alpha cuber
 45.56 Foreright
*Megaminx*(48)

 41.91 Cuberstache
 47.87 Nikhil Soares
 49.75 thecubingwizard
 50.96 AidanNoogie
 58.29 miasponseller
 1:03.49 cuberkid10
 1:03.95 GenTheThief
 1:04.97 DhruvA
 1:05.62 Stubbi
 1:09.82 uesyuu
 1:14.60 jancsi02
 1:15.01 ichcubegern
 1:16.21 whatshisbucket
 1:17.35 OriginalUsername
 1:18.96 trav1
 1:23.44 JoXCuber
 1:24.79 F0ggyB0y
 1:27.09 tavery343
 1:29.61 begiuli65
 1:34.20 audiophile121
 1:37.27 Fred Lang
 1:40.95 swankfukinc
 1:41.74 Cheunghao Tu
 1:44.31 Keenan Johnson
 1:45.85 Neb
 1:46.20 TheNoobCuber
 1:46.63 cubingidiot
 1:46.95 Coeur de feu
 1:49.82 epride17
 1:50.29 Ontricus
 1:50.58 abunickabhi
 1:54.19 MattP98
 1:54.98 Marcus Siu
 2:02.15 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:03.94 V.Kochergin
 2:26.21 Mike Hughey
 2:40.56 Toothcraver55
 2:46.17 Alpha cuber
 2:51.08 Petri Krzywacki
 2:53.00 julio974
 3:04.57 MrLunarWolf
 3:08.29 Ali161102
 3:19.00 m24816
 3:20.97 TheCubingAddict980
 3:44.31 xyzzy
 3:47.64 Jmuncuber
 4:07.35 Angry_Mob
 4:55.04 UnknownCanvas
*Pyraminx*(116)

 2.55 aaron paskow
 2.67 JakubDrobny
 2.76 tJardigradHe
 2.76 DGCubes
 2.95 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.14 Ontricus
 3.20 FastCubeMaster
 3.27 lejitcuber
 3.27 oliviervlcube
 3.29 Kerry_Creech
 3.30 Magdamini
 3.49 frosty_cuber
 3.68 vedroboev
 3.68 DhruvA
 3.70 thecubingwizard
 3.70 jason3141
 3.76 [email protected]
 3.77 CornerCutter
 3.81 MichaelNielsen
 3.87 MrKuba600
 3.91 Nikhil Soares
 3.92 asacuber
 3.93 MartinN13
 3.95 UnknownCanvas
 3.96 cubingidiot
 3.97 E-Cuber
 4.00 MCuber
 4.05 T1_M0
 4.06 typo56
 4.31 mihnea3000
 4.32 jancsi02
 4.34 Abhi
 4.41 EdubCubes
 4.53 Turkey vld
 4.59 camcuber
 4.67 Keith Maben
 4.83 OriginalUsername
 4.91 Marcus Siu
 5.07 JoXCuber
 5.17 João Vinicius
 5.24 Kylegadj
 5.27 Cuberstache
 5.36 2017LAMB06
 5.40 begiuli65
 5.56 whatshisbucket
 5.59 Neb
 5.60 [email protected]
 5.63 TipsterTrickster
 5.63 Luke Garrett
 5.67 David ep
 5.69 trav1
 5.94 ichcubegern
 6.06 epride17
 6.17 Toothcraver55
 6.30 Stubbi
 6.31 MattP98
 6.41 rubik2005
 6.44 ExultantCarn
 6.50 ARandomCuber
 6.68 tigermaxi
 6.89 Tanki_cubed
 6.97 NathanaelCubes
 7.05 Jaco Momberg
 7.15 Coeur de feu
 7.41 Keenan Johnson
 7.47 Manatee 10235
 7.69 Moreno van Rooijen
 7.71 Alpha cuber
 7.77 tavery343
 7.83 Brayden Adams
 7.88 Natanael
 7.99 Bogdan
 8.07 julio974
 8.15 Fred Lang
 8.17 fun at the joy
 8.53 PingPongCuber
 8.57 nms777
 8.68 swankfukinc
 8.68 Dylan Swarts
 8.82 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.99 2018JAIN01
 9.10 Kuzniok
 9.11 Schmizee
 9.18 AidanNoogie
 9.47 V.Kochergin
 9.72 Ali161102
 9.76 SuperCheese
 9.77 abunickabhi
 9.93 TheNoobCuber
 10.20 MJCuber05
 10.36 F0ggyB0y
 10.41 ImPaulPCG
 11.00 dschieses
 11.04 dccuber
 11.19 TheCubingAddict980
 11.38 Angry_Mob
 11.86 CRNils
 12.01 Lukario
 12.03 JWStudios
 12.08 MrLunarWolf
 12.12 cubesrawesome
 12.23 m24816
 12.95 brad711
 13.00 miasponseller
 13.05 SpartanSailor
 13.36 topppits
 13.77 Jacck
 13.85 Mike Hughey
 14.15 jonathanmaster
 15.68 Puggins1
 15.91 Kai_Valdez
 19.71 Jmuncuber
 20.86 Benji
 20.90 Petri Krzywacki
 23.14 Foreright
 47.64 Passcraft
*Square-1*(52)

 7.74 Sixstringcal
 10.73 thecubingwizard
 11.03 Marcus Siu
 11.04 David ep
 12.76 cuberkid10
 13.66 Andrew_Rizo
 15.17 ichcubegern
 15.96 typo56
 16.22 F0ggyB0y
 17.60 trav1
 17.66 JoXCuber
 18.43 cubingidiot
 18.68 DGCubes
 19.22 tJardigradHe
 19.93 Luke Garrett
 20.52 ExultantCarn
 20.53 Keenan Johnson
 21.00 Turkey vld
 21.33 DhruvA
 21.35 Nikhil Soares
 22.05 Tanki_cubed
 22.31 Magdamini
 22.31 T1_M0
 22.54 MrKuba600
 22.72 Kerry_Creech
 23.42 MattP98
 23.92 MCuber
 24.53 OriginalUsername
 25.22 vedroboev
 25.51 Kit Clement
 26.81 whatshisbucket
 27.20 Underwatercuber
 28.95 Cheunghao Tu
 30.19 João Vinicius
 31.67 CraZZ CFOP
 33.14 jancsi02
 34.71 NathanaelCubes
 35.49 Neb
 37.01 begiuli65
 41.77 Natanael
 43.78 Bubbagrub
 44.07 MrLunarWolf
 44.22 Bogdan
 45.64 Mike Hughey
 53.84 julio974
 55.17 miasponseller
 55.30 Schmizee
 57.57 Alpha cuber
 58.76 abunickabhi
 1:00.83 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:04.18 Fred Lang
 1:25.74 Jacck
*Skewb*(91)

 2.50 lejitcuber
 2.70 frosty_cuber
 3.56 [email protected]
 3.72 asacuber
 3.81 MrKuba600
 3.84 Magdamini
 4.62 tJardigradHe
 4.66 TipsterTrickster
 4.68 João Vinicius
 4.79 JMHCubed
 4.86 DhruvA
 4.88 Marcus Siu
 4.92 thecubingwizard
 5.05 trav1
 5.05 Kylegadj
 5.11 Tanki_cubed
 5.15 Luke Garrett
 5.17 tigermaxi
 5.29 DGCubes
 5.43 aaron paskow
 5.51 vedroboev
 5.72 camcuber
 5.73 ichcubegern
 5.75 MattP98
 5.78 typo56
 5.88 MichaelNielsen
 5.95 Alpha cuber
 6.01 OriginalUsername
 6.09 MartinN13
 6.14 cubingidiot
 6.21 TwisterCuber
 6.30 Kerry_Creech
 6.39 Zeke Mackay
 6.43 Nikhil Soares
 6.49 mihnea3000
 6.50 Keith Maben
 6.56 2017LAMB06
 6.95 Sixstringcal
 7.00 EdubCubes
 7.64 Kuzniok
 7.73 Neb
 7.74 epride17
 7.78 MCuber
 7.86 NathanaelCubes
 7.92 Luke sKewb
 7.95 whatshisbucket
 8.25 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.49 julio974
 8.52 JoXCuber
 8.55 ARandomCuber
 9.07 Marco21
 9.08 Fred Lang
 9.20 fun at the joy
 9.42 Bogdan
 9.52 Ontricus
 9.78 Jaco Momberg
 10.08 MrLunarWolf
 10.26 Toothcraver55
 10.31 Moreno van Rooijen
 10.35 Keenan Johnson
 10.52 V.Kochergin
 10.56 Bubbagrub
 10.77 cubesrawesome
 10.95 jancsi02
 10.99 m24816
 11.00 2018JAIN01
 11.11 Dylan Swarts
 11.12 Schmizee
 11.26 Coeur de feu
 11.33 rubik2005
 11.84 Angry_Mob
 12.09 miasponseller
 12.10 begiuli65
 12.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 12.51 MJCuber05
 12.57 Jmuncuber
 12.96 swankfukinc
 13.28 dschieses
 13.58 PingPongCuber
 14.67 JWStudios
 14.71 Natanael
 15.61 abunickabhi
 16.05 Ali161102
 16.06 SuperCheese
 16.99 topppits
 17.09 Mike Hughey
 18.96 jonathanmaster
 19.44 ImPaulPCG
 23.93 Jacck
 28.05 MatsBergsten
 35.84 UnknownCanvas
*Kilominx*(15)

 24.31 Nikhil Soares
 32.97 OriginalUsername
 34.84 trav1
 34.97 ichcubegern
 40.50 abunickabhi
 45.58 begiuli65
 50.94 TheNoobCuber
 52.19 Neb
 58.16 Fred Lang
 1:01.83 tavery343
 1:04.71 julio974
 1:07.48 Mike Hughey
 1:43.59 Petri Krzywacki
 1:55.00 brad711
 DNF cubesrawesome
*Mini Guildford*(16)

 4:32.66 Nikhil Soares
 4:51.91 ichcubegern
 5:11.61 JoXCuber
 5:19.36 DhruvA
 5:20.73 OriginalUsername
 5:40.57 trav1
 5:47.01 tJardigradHe
 6:23.14 TipsterTrickster
 6:30.13 swankfukinc
 6:53.79 F0ggyB0y
 7:12.65 Ontricus
 7:16.98 PotatoesAreUs
 7:26.17 abunickabhi
 7:26.71 Fred Lang
 9:42.10 Mike Hughey
 DNF Dylan Swarts

*Contest results*

 1198 Nikhil Soares
 1179 DhruvA
 1163 ichcubegern
 1161 OriginalUsername
 1115 JoXCuber
 1065 tJardigradHe
 1011 cubingidiot
 957 thecubingwizard
 945 vedroboev
 938 cuberkid10
 898 Marcus Siu
 892 Tanki_cubed
 879 jancsi02
 878 trav1
 850 Luke Garrett
 840 camcuber
 828 abunickabhi
 819 asacuber
 794 Keenan Johnson
 792 Ontricus
 765 Stubbi
 763 Marco21
 761 MattP98
 759 lejitcuber
 740 Ethan Horspool
 738 Neb
 705 typo56
 701 2017LAMB06
 678 MrKuba600
 672 MCuber
 654 F0ggyB0y
 646 DGCubes
 639 aaron paskow
 633 Fred Lang
 622 Magdamini
 619 Kerry_Creech
 619 AidanNoogie
 610 begiuli65
 605 T1_M0
 603 Cheunghao Tu
 598 Sixstringcal
 589 Kylegadj
 587 ARandomCuber
 584 PugCuber
 582 ExultantCarn
 549 [email protected]
 544 Toothcraver55
 543 MartinN13
 539 uesyuu
 532 David ep
 530 whatshisbucket
 529 jason3141
 527 AdrianCubing
 520 frosty_cuber
 520 miasponseller
 518 EdubCubes
 510 Dylan Swarts
 509 Mike Hughey
 495 Alpha cuber
 485 Natanael
 485 swankfukinc
 482 mihnea3000
 474 epride17
 468 Keith Maben
 464 turtwig
 439 Zeke Mackay
 437 Bogdan
 436 Axel Lönnstedt
 427 MichaelNielsen
 425 tavery343
 424 Andrew_Rizo
 412 Chris Van Der Brink
 407 brad711
 405 [email protected]
 397 NathanaelCubes
 392 Manatee 10235
 371 João Vinicius
 368 Glomnipotent
 367 boroc226han
 362 ican97
 361 Turkey vld
 360 m24816
 357 Ianwubby
 348 Ali161102
 337 sleipnir
 332 GenTheThief
 327 TipsterTrickster
 326 julio974
 322 JMHCubed
 307 Angry_Mob
 300 Coeur de feu
 296 CM Cubes
 294 FastCubeMaster
 293 E-Cuber
 290 Schmizee
 287 Moreno van Rooijen
 276 tigermaxi
 276 buzzteam4
 270 2018JAIN01
 258 UnknownCanvas
 253 Underwatercuber
 251 TwisterCuber
 250 V.Kochergin
 249 MrLunarWolf
 248 sigalig
 248 Nitheesh fmc
 248 giorgi
 246 JakubDrobny
 243 topppits
 241 Shadowjockey
 240 BandedCubing101
 240 Jacck
 237 colegemuth
 237 TheNoobCuber
 236 Puggins1
 235 PotatoesAreUs
 235 Skewb God
 233 pjk
 232 MatsBergsten
 227 Kuzniok
 221 xpoes
 219 Cuberstache
 214 Astral Cubing
 214 obelisk477
 214 Abhi
 213 rubik2005
 210 Jmuncuber
 206 mrjames113083
 206 gavinz
 204 FaTyl
 196 Guilhermehrc
 195 Katiedavies3103
 194 [email protected]
 192 Petri Krzywacki
 191 SpartanSailor
 191 Color Cuber
 187 fun at the joy
 182 Bubbagrub
 182 elimescube
 178 xyzzy
 178 20luky3
 177 Brayden Adams
 176 Jaco Momberg
 168 InlandEmpireCuber
 166 cubesrawesome
 164 leudcfa
 163 Nicole2w
 159 Deri Nata Wijaya
 156 speedcube.insta
 149 oliviervlcube
 149 nms777
 147 Russell Bilinski
 146 James Hake
 134 CraZZ CFOP
 134 Brendobdawg
 129 dschieses
 127 SuperCheese
 126 audiophile121
 120 MathNoobz
 118 TheCubingAddict980
 116 Bman8091
 116 Kit Clement
 115 PingPongCuber
 108 kilwap147
 108 GC1998
 105 Nazib
 102 filipemtx
 102 [email protected]
 101 CornerCutter
 88 seth0420
 86 Luke sKewb
 83 dnguyen2204
 81 dccuber
 78 JWStudios
 71 Keroma12
 65 Foreright
 64 Benji
 64 ImPaulPCG
 61 squidgecubing
 60 MJCuber05
 58 Matt Hudon
 52 Lukario
 41 ditto_64
 34 Passcraft
 32 CRNils
 31 Lux
 31 Tommy Kiprillis
 29 nihadahd
 27 kentaro24
 26 treelo
 22 Doofnoofer
 22 jonathanmaster
 21 One Wheel
 19 Kai_Valdez
 18 craccho
 15 Worm 09624
 15 ortwin
 14 RyuKagamine
 13 rooroo2006
 10 bionicdonkey42
 10 26doober
 8 Incub3d
 6 ConnorBrooksYT
 4 Speedy 2007


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 4, 2018)

Tried to do all of my usual events, but one-handed, this week. (Missed out on FMC and 3BLD, I guess. Did some 3BLD OH practice but I kept DNFing due to execution mistakes.) So of course 3×3×3 OH was the only event where I got close to my usual rankings, haha.

4×4×4 ended up pretty lucky, but gosh the bigger cubes (and relays) were a nightmare. Ended up relying a lot on table abuse for the last layer (I normally don't table-abuse at all) because it was so hard to control the cube, and I had a lot of almost-pops on 6×6×6. Also dropped my 7×7×7 on the 2-7 relay and now a piece is very slightly damaged, RIP. (Note to self: stupid idea; never do this again.)

Megaminx could've been 5-ish seconds better if I didn't mess up a last layer alg on the first solve, but eh, 3:44 is seems pretty decent for my first few timed mega OH solves. Feels so awkward to turn the puzzle one-handed, though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 4, 2018)

The cubicle.us gift card lottery: this week 204 competitors, we spin the
wheel of fortune and it stops at 122. Who came at that place?

It's *Cuberstache!* Congratulations!


----------

